# PC hängt immer eine Sec und arbeitet dann weiter :/



## Mitchimitch (15. März 2016)

*PC hängt immer eine Sec und arbeitet dann weiter :/*

Hallo erstmal!

 Ich habe nun berreits seid langer Zeit (hat kurz nach Kauf angefangen, vor so 2 Jahren) das Problem, das mein PC 
unabhängig ob ich Spiele oder im IDLE kurz hängt, davor läuft er ohne Probleme.  Der "Hänger"
dauert so 1 Sekunde, kommt immer mal wieder. Manchmal kommts so oft hintereinander vor, das ich ihn Neustarten muss :/
Der Mauszeiger und das gesamte Bild samt Ton friert in dieser Sekunde ein...
Ich hab schon viel gegoogelt und selber versucht das Problem zu lösen, jedoch ohne Erfolg :/


Mein System:
*Asrock Z77 Pro 4 (davor gigabyte H77, getauscht jedoch Fehler bleibt bestehen)
i5 3570k (Arctic Freeze Kühler, non OC)
*8GB Ram, G.Skill Sniper (Wurde auch mal getauscht, ohne Veränderungen)
*Neues Gehäuse (hier habe ich nochmals auf Kabelverbindungen etc geachtet, ohne Erfolg)
BeQuiet Pure Power 530 Watt
*R9 390 TriX OC (neue Graka gab auch keine Veränderung
*1TB SSHD (Auch schon getauscht, ohne verbesserungen)
Alle Angaben mit einem Stern bedeutet das ich die Komponenten bereits getauchst hab...

Ich weiss nichtmehr weiter, das einzigste was mit spontan noch einfallen würde, wär das Netzteil oder die CPU,
würd mich über neue Lösungsansätze jedoch sehr freuen, besonders da ein neuer CPU nicht ganz billig wäre...
Windows hab ich auch schon mehrmals neu aufgesetzt und HDD formatiert etc etc...

Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## bschicht86 (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC hängt immer eine Sec und arbeitet dann weiter :/*

Das klingt stark nach den Energiesparoptionen. 

Oder nach der SSHD. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass alles wichtige auf dem SSD-Teil liegt und deswegen die Magnetplatte in den Ruhezustand geschickt wird. Wenn dann Daten gebraucht werden (Warum auch immer), hängt das System kurz, bis die Platte die Daten wieder ausgibt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC hängt immer eine Sec und arbeitet dann weiter :/*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Das klingt stark nach den Energiesparoptionen.
> 
> Oder nach der SSHD.
> 
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass alles wichtige auf dem SSD-Teil liegt und deswegen die Magnetplatte in den Ruhezustand geschickt wird. Wenn dann Daten gebraucht werden (Warum auch immer), hängt das System kurz, bis die Platte die Daten wieder ausgibt.



Ja darauf tippe ich auch, @TE check mal die Windows Energieeinstellungen. Unter erweiterte Energieeinstellungen kannst du Punkt vor Punkt nachschauen was da eingstellt ist. Oder einfach das "Höchstleistung" Profil auswählen.


----------



## Mitchimitch (15. März 2016)

*AW: PC hängt immer eine Sec und arbeitet dann weiter :/*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antworten  Ich bin nun im Höchstleistungsmodus, jetzt kam kein hängen aber das war schon öfters so, bis es auf einmal wieder kam. Das mit der SSHD behalt ich mal im Auge, falls der Fehler wieder auftritt, werd ich wieder schreiben... Ich will auch nicht eure Zeit stehlen und versuche wirklich selber eine Lösung zu finden, jedoch fällt mir hier echt nichts weiter ein zu dem Fehler :/... Naja ich hoff einfach mal dasses nun geht


----------



## bschicht86 (16. März 2016)

*AW: PC hängt immer eine Sec und arbeitet dann weiter :/*

Kauf dir am besten eine richtige SSD und die SSHD nimmst du dann nur noch als Datengrab oder Backup.


----------



## Mitchimitch (23. März 2016)

*AW: PC hängt immer eine Sec und arbeitet dann weiter :/*

Hi, ich hab ja gesagt das ich euch auf dem laufenden halte... Naja mein PC hat Heute wieder gehangen, bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich den CPU mal einschicke, da ich nicht denke das es am Netzteil liegt und auf der CPU hab ich noch garantie, oder was meinst ihr? :/


----------



## DABurghardt (2. November 2022)

hallo
hab das gleiche Problem, doch ich hab 2 SSD eingebaut und dennoch bleibt er ab und an paar Sekunden stehen, PC wird auch etwas lauter, dann gehts weiter.
Hab nun ENERGIE auf Höchstleistung geschaltet und soweit es geht alles deaktiviert.


----------

